# Bettina arndt



## RonPrice (Apr 17, 2010)

I watched Bettina Arndt on _*Big Ideas *_last night.(1) Big Ideas broadcast a talk at the National Press Club on 2 September 2010 by Bettina Arndt. Arndt is an Australian sex therapist, journalist and clinical psychologist. She is also an entertaining and articulate speaker for whom the words roll off the tongue with a garrulousness that is engaging. 

She talked about why sex matters so much to men; and she also launched a campaign to end the discrimination against male cancer victims. Her latest book is another one of her diary projects looking at male sexuality. The book is entitled _*What Men Want—In Bed *_and was published 1 September 2010. Arndt's previous book _*The Sex Diaries *_was published in 2009 and was built on a foundation of diaries kept by 98 couples, plus a survey of the relevant research on the subject. -Ron Price with thanks to 1_*ABC24 TV,*_ 21 January 2011.

I’ll let you—dear reader—check-out 
Sheehan’s article yourself----his very
excellent overview of Arndt’s views.(1)

This delightful, engaging writer has(2) 
been on my agenda since the 1970s
when I, too, got into teaching about
relationships. She was born 5 years
after me and graduated 4 years after
I did…She was appointed editor of 
an adult sex magazine in 1974 that(3)
was the same year I was appointed 
as the senior tutor human relations. 
I worked at the Tasmanian College 
of Advanced Education & involved
myself in the embryonic phases of
community-building for the Baha’i
Faith. She remained there as editor
until July 1982 as I worked at a tin 
mine and then all over Australia: an
expert in nothing teaching a variety
of subjects--and by 1999 I was ready 
to go solo, retire to a world of writing, 
editing, research, publishing, poetry, &
journalism as well as some scholarship.

Bettina, you have made a name for yourself
and it was a pleasure listening to you at the
National Press Club tonight. “Goodonyer,” 
as they say Downunder. “Goodonyer!!!”

(1)	Paul Sheehan, “The secret desires of men, and why they go unfulfilled,” _*Sydney Morning Herald Online,*_ 2 September 2010.
(2)	Bettina Arndt
(3)	_*Forum*_ was the name of the magazine

Ron Price
21 January 2011


----------

